# Loud Engine Rattle / Knocking



## Danny2 (Sep 23, 2020)

BTW The recording is on mediafire.com if any one is interested. /file
/klxrals4njkxuku
/DemioEngineRattle.mp3


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not sure, could be anything causing the issue. You would need to get it scoped out by a certified tech with proper diagnosing equipment to see what the problem is before the check engine light comes on or before something fails.

Couple articles that might help.;

https://www.captoyota.com/service/i...causes-for-engine-noise-knocking-salem-or.htm

https://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/repair/engine-repair/problems/


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

check for a cracked flywheel(if an auto trans). though, the cracks can be nearly impossible to see. and/or loose convertor bolts


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.mediafire.com/file/klxrals4njkxuku/DemioEngineRattle.mp3/file

Sounds like a loose nut or piece of metal being knocked around by the water pump or oil pump.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, have a hard time keeping up with and remembering a lot of things, but seems to me that I have heard some pretty loud and atrocious noises that sounded like the engine was ready to blow up coming from faulty EGR systems. Again, can't offer much more than tossing it out as something to take a look at, and not that you'd want to ignore it, but maybe less costly and catastrophic than what you might be thinking.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Could be piston slap or a wrist pin. Just guessing, though.


----------



## Danny2 (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you everyone who's responded. I should add, the engine has a slight oil leak pulley end and the clutch *might* be slipping. No other evidence pointing to a failing EGR really. It's tight for space but I've felt around the cold engine from the top and nothing seems loose. Guess I'll get under the car and have a look. Regards Dan


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Any car I owned, and I owned around 30, old, very old and less old, never heard noises coming from EGR. Cleaned, sure. But noises - no. It's very basic thing. Diphragm with vacuum. Nothing to rattle there.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Might try an engine stethoscope or long screwdriver to the ear placed on different spots to try to locate noise.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Year, Make, Model, and engine size please. I will look at engine to see if it has balance shaves or what ever. Thanks.:vs_cool:


----------



## Danny2 (Sep 23, 2020)

2002 Mazda Demio LXI. Engine 1323cc L B3E I4 Thanks


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok. This is made for Europe/Britain and I do not have spec on that vehicle. Only US cars. Sorry. :vs_cool:


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Loose lifter, intake/exhaust valve.


----------

